# Art/Object Issues > Space Preparation >  Exhibition costs per square foot

## T. Ashley McGrew

Not exactly a topic that everyone associates with being a preparator but if you are around for a while despite your best efforts it is likely that you will find yourself responsible for supervising people, managing budgets and generally taking on all sorts of things that - though still all about making things happen - may end up with you being called an "Exhibitions Manager", "Exhibitions Coordinator" or something similar. A preparator by any other name would smell...well... you know what I mean.
Anyway there are quite a few such folks on the list and registered on the site who get called things like that and who do a lot of exhibition design, and/or deal with a lot of designers and contractors and generally have to do so utilizing very limited resources. There are a lot more who are on the list or registered on the site who will find themselves doing this kind of thing sometime in the future.

Anyway here are a couple of items scavenged from the NAME (National Association for Museum Exhibition) listserve that I think are kind of helpful. 

*T*he first is from Cliff Abrams cliff@aaexhibits.com and is in response to the following question: 

_"Does anyone have any sources for recently available fabrication/installation square foot costs for exhibits that have opened in few years? I'm looking for natural history exhibits in particular in smaller 1,500 to 5,000 sq. ft. sizes._

_Of course, I know that this kind of pricing is quite variable as to what's included and not, but nonetheless, it would be useful._

_Boy, wouldn't it be great if there was some widely used resource that was collectively shared."_



Cliff states:


_Varies. I wrote this for a client to try to determine what kind of exhibit we were planning. Where are you on this spectrum? I assume that the exhibit will be built by an outside contractor. Do you have a target budget? If the exhibit is, say 1,200 square feet and a lowball per sf cost is $75, you are already up to $90,000. If you have drawings or sketches, ask a contractor to provide an estimate— then expect to pay 20% more._


_Basic didactic exhibit—_
_• simple graphic panels_
_• limited or no interactive devices, self-guided tour, audio or video_
_• limited artifact display, mounts, and other exhibit properties (figures, dioramas, etc.)_
_• basic finishes and simple materials_


_Median exhibit—_
_• Innovative graphics— large images, banners, other special graphics in selected, story-driven areas_
_• opportunity for basic interactive devices, self-guided tour, audio or video_
_• better artifact display, mounts, dioramas, simple figures, and other exhibit properties_
_• opportunities for innovative finishes, new materials, archival materials_


_State of the art exhibit—_
_• Innovative graphics— large images, banners, other special graphics— throughout_
_• Most current technologies for interactive devices, self-guided tour, audio or video throughout the exhibit— with opportunity for updating_ 
_• best artifact display, mounts, dioramas, lifelike figures, and other exhibit properties_
_• best finishes, new materials, and archival/green/LEED materials and techniques throughout_



_Good luck._


_C._


*T*he second comes from Mark Walhimer mark@walhimer.com and consists of the results of a survey on the topic conducted last year.


_2011 Museum Exhibition Costs Survey:_
http://museumplanner.org/2011-museum-exhibition-costs/



Hope this is helpful
Ashley

----------

